# Needing some advises



## Camelback107 (Jan 31, 2019)

Hello chefs, I'm new here and currently vague about my next decisions for future career. 

I'm 24, and following a culinary program in a local community college which will be done in the next 4 months. I planned to keep going on the pastry program although it wasn't my best interest in the culinary world, but I just want to learn everything while I can. I'm also working part time in a local casual restaurant as a line cook (although under the table). I'm thinking about doing an internship with Marriott after school then move back to my home country and work for their local branch hotel or whatsoever. 

I love cooking and I've been working in the industry for a while but I'm not sure if I can handle in a much complex environment where high skills and disciplines required. I don't mind starting low then going up as I want to learn from others, still, I feel like my skills weren't enough for such higher-quality restaurants, since the place I'm working for doesn't care much about things like knife skills, or sauce making techniques etc. (and I had enough bs from my boss, who only cares about profits, not quality) My classmates also shown their works that are more impressive than me which kind of dragging me down a little bit... 

Anyway, should I just go for Marriott's program? Or just find a restaurant and work my way up? 

Thank you in advances


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

The first problem is you are working in a restaurant where you cannot develop your skills. You should find a restaurant where you can learn. Once you do, I think you will find that your enthusiasm for advancement and new challenges will begin to improve as your skills and abilities expand. 

As for the hotel internship, that is also a good opportunity. The good part about all this is that they are not mutually exclusive. Why not do both? Sharpen your skills in a restaurant where you can learn and then take those skills to the Marriott. Why not? Who says you can't have your cake and eat it too? 

Good luck.


----------



## azenjoys (Jun 28, 2017)

Camelback107 said:


> I feel like my skills weren't enough for such higher-quality restaurants





Camelback107 said:


> My classmates also shown their works that are more impressive than me which kind of dragging me down a little bit...


Go for the thing that you want and put as much effort as you can into achieving it. Don't worry about whether you are "good enough" to "deserve" it or about if some else is better than you at a particular skill. Your responsibility is to reach for the things that you want and do the best you can to pursue them. Let the employer worry about if they want to hire you, let your fellow students look out for themselves. Put your energy into your work, not into second guessing yourself.


----------

